
Predicting Productivity Gains from Parking Behavior (2014) - pepys
https://poseidon01.ssrn.com/delivery.php?ID=933078022002123108006124099108006112015082062038033030120096090096068092097009094085034019003061029120125093099014088019077066021059074001067101071011028121125090090032037067004022016110122117117027028087014070025092003024020092109112120110122020092&EXT=pdf
======
xt00
This article came up a couple of years ago on HN and basically the author
makes a super broad generalization that I think holds near zero water. I am
from the US and have spent a ton of time in China, Taiwan, Korea, and Japan.
And the primary reason people back in from actually talking to the people
rather than just making some broad generalization about approximately 2
billion people is that in many of these countries people perceive a lack of
trust that if there is a car accident they will be treated fairly especially
given that many of the streets are heavily trafficked -- the same reason why
in-car cameras are popular -- lots of potential for collisions and distrust
that in the case of a collision that things will turn out all-right. So they
back into the parking spot so that when they exit they can more easily see the
traffic and avoid accidents.

------
audiometry
I suspect there are alternative hypotheses that could be strong or stronger.

My first guess would be direction ~= f(ratio of parking_lot space to
average_car_size).

Whenever we drive in the USA, the parking lot space, even accounting for the
larger automobile, seems massive compared to the spots we park in SE Asia.

As well, I've seen in various countries specific prohibitions against head-
in/back-in parking.

It also feels like an index that while it 'fits' today is not going to change
while the underlying productivity measures might be changing. IE: people park
one way or another out of habit, not out of a link to their recent or leading
productivity.

------
muzze85
I reverse into parking spaces as often as I can, but I like my gratifications
like yesterday. I just enjoy showing off my mad parking skills.

------
the_cat_kittles
i think this is very weak for two reasons. 1 is that you are trying to
establish a correlation from 6 datapoints, which seems laughable to me. 2 is
that i reject the idea that head in parking is any kind of indication about
delayed gratification. its easier to go forward in to a tiny space than back
in to one. with either method you gotta go backwards at some point. i guess
pulling out face first might reduce parking lot accidents, but i bet backing
in increases how ofter cars next to you get dinged. it seems very shaky to
claim that one is obviously superior and the other is a product of laziness.

~~~
Angostura
Also in busy carparks, reverse parking certainly feels like it can
inconvenience other drivers since (for me at least) positioning takes longer.

------
gopalv
This might be a random anecdote, but I park head in and I hate it, because I'm
more often heading out in a hurry than coming home in one.

Yet, I do that simply because I have to grab the stroller out of the back,
once I park and there's no way to bring it around from the wall, without
lifting it higher than the car next to it.

~~~
Angostura
Similar, except I want to get all my grocery shopping in the back.

